# RIP Max



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a long time reader but have never posted until now. The only "love at first sight" event I've ever experienced was when I met Max at a rescue foster home nearly 6 years ago. He's been at my side ever since, be it be it burning the midnight oil at the office, training for marathons, or the good stuff - patrolling the neighborhood and tramping through the dog park. But today he went on without me. Here's to you, Max; how I wish I could have saved your life like you once (twice?) did mine.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Max was a gorgeous boy and it's obvious he was well-loved. I'm so very sorry for what you're going through. He'll be waiting for you patiently. We'd love to see some more pics of him.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He's so beautiful, and that was a beautiful tribute. RIP Max.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful photo. Such a handsome guy.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Cheers to the bond you and Max shared. I'm sorry for your loss and moved by your tribute. It is truly lovely. Max will be watching over you until you walk together again. He was a beaut.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh wow...the incredible energy of such a magical beautiful special boy comes right out through my computer screen. took my breath away. no wonder it was love at first sight. no wonder. i am so, so sorry for your huge loss. take care, many blessings.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What a beauty. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

What a great picture of Max. I can see why you loved him so much. I so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That's a beautiful picture of your boy Max.

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss...he is still with you in mind, heart and spirit.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

RIP Max


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! RIP Beautiful Max!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

RIP Max, and I hope you visit your mommy often in her dreams.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss and hope that you find some comfort in the many memories of the times you shared together.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. That was one awesome looking dog.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

That was a beautiful tribute to a good friend.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm too so sorry for your loss & thanks for sharing. He was so beautiful & what a friend you both had in each other. Take care.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I can promise you that after that beautiful tribute, you are not crying alone..I am so very sorry for your loss..
Jan


----------



## martinaa (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. 

Emoore requested photos so I'll add a couple more. The first one has always been one of my favorites just because it is the first picture I have of him, taken the week he arrived as a gangly and quiet 18 month old. The last photo includes his older brother Finn (the newf). Finn spent yesterday trying to explain to us that it really was time for Max to come home and could we just go get him already.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

:halogsd:RIP beautiful Max. What you said was touching. I hope you remember all the good times you shared.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, your tribute was beautiful and brought tears to my eyes. Max was a very handsome fellow. Writing about how your newfie wanted to go bring Max home made me cry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Iam so sorry. Max was inded a beautiful boy and from your tribute an extrordinary friend. Run free Max run free!


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your post breaks my heart. I lost my Duncan 3 weeks ago and I hope he and Max find each other up there. They look so much alike. My deepest sympathies.


----------

